

What to do if you are unhappy at your job. - rg81
http://robertgreiner.com/2012/07/if-you-are-unhappy-then-leave/

======
loeschg
I'd argue it's not that easy to up and quit a job if you have even just one
variable added to the situation such as being limited to location. Maybe
remote working is the answer. Know of any great remote jobs for Grails/Java
developers?

~~~
rg81
Unfortunately, I don't know of any remote Grails/Java jobs, but I do know of
several openings across the US. What location are you looking for
specifically? I know some recruiters that won't try to screw you over with
sub-par opportunities. If you'd like, you can send me an email through the
contact link on my website and we can see if there's anything that fits you.

